# Video /Photo contest



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry only open to western pleasure and gaited pleasure dont know how to judge the other stuff

Classes 

*PHOTO*
wp gelding 
wp mare 
wp pony 

*VIDEO*
wp gelding 0-7
wp gelding 8-12
wp gelding 13-16
wp gelding adlut
wp mare 0-7
wp mare 8-12
wp mare 13-16
wp mare adlut
wp pony same through all
when I said wp that is wp or gaited good luck


----------



## Made by the moon (Aug 17, 2011)

WP gelding 









look at the horses trot, i know my posture isnt good! lol sorryy the picture is so big!


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

Good job your horse is so cute


----------



## Barn Boss (Jul 19, 2011)

When I said the ages I ment the ages of you not the horse


----------

